# IVF Guy's St Thomas



## Babywatch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hello

This is my first post and I'm not sure if I'm posting in the right place - I haven't managed to navigate my way around the website yet.  My husband and I have been ttc for almost two years (unexplained infertility) and are going for self-funded IVF as the waiting list for NHS in my borough is too long and time's a ticking (I'm 37).  We've been to the information evening at Guy's and have a consultant's appointment in early November.  Does anyone know what's going to happen during this first consultation?  And how long does it take after this to get the ball rolling.  I'm sure they mentioned this during the information evening - we went to it back in July and I can't remember what was said.  Any advice, etc. on what your excerience at St Guy's was like would be appreciated.

Thanks very much for your help.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Babywatch

Welcome to Fertility Friends

You have found a great haven of support

I havent any personal experience of Guys but here is a thread for guys http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=263890.372 where i am sure the ladies will be able to answer any questions you have

Wishing you lots of luck for your upcomin treatment and hope the waiting isnt too long

Best Wishes
Em


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

hi, 
I'm having my first ivf @ guys. we r going thru the nhs. we went to the consultation on 12 september. the doctor was very nice, wen we got der they gave us forms to fill and as we already had our blood tests done so they wer not needed. my husband had to do a sperm test. i was weighed and had a scan to check ovaries and womb. we wer told we wer gona b having ivf as hubby was fine and i hav pcos. so no male factor. she told us to ring the next tym i had my period and they will start. so i came on the 14th sept, rang the clinic who said to cum in on the 30th sept to c the nurse. at that appointment the nurse gave me insructions on how to use my medicine etc and drugs wer ordered. so now I've been on the spray for 8 days
hope this helps
good luck wid ur treatment
xxx


----------



## Babywatch (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks very much for your replies girls.  

Zainabr, that's really helpful - thanks very much.  Good to know that things start pretty much straight away once you've had your consultant's appointment.  I wonder will Christmas interfere with the schedule.  Maybe they won't be able to do anything with me until after Christmas.  Did they tell you straight away the results of your husband's sperm test and your scan or did you have to wait?  We've had all those tests done on the NHS so hopefully they'll come out with the same results but I hate to wait for results of tests!  Do you mind my asking if you've had any of the counselling they provide and was it useful?  Best of luck with your IVF!


----------



## positive4eva (May 23, 2011)

Hi
Glad u found it helpful! Yes they get the result straight away for the sperm test and scan aswell! Whilst doing the scan she was showing me all the follicles in the overies whilst she was counting them! 
No we didn't use the counciling, never really needed it so far! I found this website very helpful! U get to talk everything out and always sum1 listening! People wid the same problem! 
I'm sure they wil work around christmas not too sure! Hopefully urs wnt b too long! 
Good luk wid ur treatment! Hope all goes well!
Xxx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hey Babywatch

You might find it helpful to look at these suggested questions for first consultation:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

Very best of luck

VEC X


----------

